# Lithonia LED motion light



## Cincycaddy (Sep 18, 2014)

I can't say I have experience with that Lithonia unit, but I did recently put up (3) of these on my personal residence and have been happy with both the light output and the motion sensor performance.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Defiant-...ight-NS0401-06HD/204363667?keyword=1000019357


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Bob I was helping another electrician I know and his client got some that looked very similar they were ok but the plastic heads got really loose and one cracked during aiming while trying to gently tighten the plastic crappy locknut.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Maximumbob said:


> the motion detector is crap.


Too sensitive or not sensitive enough?


----------

